# Favorite pizza toppings



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

Usually we go for plain, but our neighbors got us into sausage/mushroom. I also recently rediscovered bacon. Yum! What are your favorites?


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2007)

Pepperoni, Sausage, Mushrooms, Peppers, and Onions...prefer including the meat but I'm fine with just the veggies.

I've been getting the following pizzas lately, also good:
Hamburger and Feta Cheese
Barbecue Chicken
Don't care for Anchovies or Hawaiian...I've seen shrimp but I've never tried it.

I've also had a "fajita" style pizza from CPK (California Pizza Kitchen) which was pretty good.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2007)

My favorite is Hawaiian (Ham and Pineapple).  Chicken and broccoli is good too.  I have a hard time passing up pizza with any combination of the following; pepperoni, sausage, bacon, and/or meatball.  I've had a few BBQ chicken pizzas that were pretty good too.  Don't like mushrooms, peppers, onions, or anchovies...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2007)

some of my favs in no particular order:

bacon
bacon and black olive
black olive and feta
gorgonzola and chicken cutlet (then you have to hit it with some hot sauce)
sausage, peppers, and onions


----------



## Paul (Oct 26, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My favorite is Hawaiian (Ham and Pineapple).  Chicken and broccoli is good too.  I have a hard time passing up pizza with any combination of the following; pepperoni, sausage, bacon, and/or meatball.  I've had a few BBQ chicken pizzas that were pretty good too.  Don't like mushrooms, peppers, onions, or anchovies...



This.

Except, I like peppers and onions. Also:
Artichoke Hearts
BACON baconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbaconbacon
Broccoli
Jalapenos


----------



## Paul (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I'm trying to say, I like bacon.

http://cgi.fark.com/cgi/fark/youtube.pl?IDLink=3147253


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2007)

Pepperoni, if I had to choose one and nothign else ever.

I do enjoy the Hawaiian, too. And mushroom/onion, and veggie.

I don't like sausage. Not the kind that goes on pizza.


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> I guess I'm trying to say, I like bacon.
> 
> http://cgi.fark.com/cgi/fark/youtube.pl?IDLink=3147253



Jim Gaffigan's hilarious...here's a clip on Hot Pockets...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> Except, I like peppers and onions.



I can tolerate peppers and onions on some pizzas, as long as there isn't too much, but I'm not a fan..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 26, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I don't like sausage. Not the kind that goes on pizza.



I like the crumbled-type sausage, not the sliced. And onions.
And definitely thin, crispy crust.

Some of my favorites.....Star Tavern, Orange, NJ
                                    Randy's, Southinton, CT
                                    Talk Of The Town, Glens Falls, NY


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 26, 2007)

Pepperoni onry!


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2007)

PMS as my dad calls it... pepperoni, mushrooms, sausage.

Actually, I'm really digging this chicken, garlic, and spinach combo we've been getting at a local pizza joint.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 26, 2007)

Personal fav:  Red Chile (instead of tomatoe sauce), smoked chicken, Red Onions, roated green chiles.

We have pizza night on fridays at work.  I guess it's a leftover from the Irish Catholics.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Usually we go for plain, but our neighbors got us into sausage/mushroom. I also recently rediscovered bacon. Yum! What are your favorites?



Pepperoni, sausage.....on white Broccoli, tomato, and spininch are good..Bacon is also good...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 26, 2007)

pepperoni


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 26, 2007)

Bacon.

BAAAAAAAAACCOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!

:beer:


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty much every thing except mushrooms, I give them to my hubby, he loves the mushrooms. Right now I can't have anything that's crusty though.....I'm dying for a pizza and salad. I can't believe I haven't had a salad for about a week and a half now.......


----------



## montvm (Oct 26, 2007)

Buffalo Grilled Chicken


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 26, 2007)

Meatball, bacon and cheddar cheese. :grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the Hawiian ham and cheese, but m wife hates it so I don't get it as often as I'd like. A pizza margharita is always good with peperoni added.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheese pizza FTW!!!  Pepperoni is good too, but most places,when they cook it, it just makes so much grease.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Peperoni is my all time favorite with a thick crust! And a cold beer (or several) to wash it down with! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Cheese pizza FTW!!!  Pepperoni is good too, but most places,when they cook it, it just makes so much grease.


Word to that. I love Roni but greasy Roni just isn't where it is at.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2007)

Terry said:


> Peperoni is my all time favorite with a thick crust! And a cold beer (or several) to wash it down with! :beer:



Pizza is one of those foods that's tough for me to eat without beer.  The only time I eat pizza with no beer is for breakfast or during work hours...

I wonder if a rainy day is a good day to eat pizza...I guess I'll have to find out.  Maybe some pepperoni from a local Italian restaurant.  I used to be all about pizza hut but rarely get chain pizza anymore.  The quality of the sauce, cheese, and toppings is usually best at the local joints...O.K. now I'm uber hungry..


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 27, 2007)

thin crust with fresh sliced tomatoes and basil, spinkle hot peppers and a glass of yellowtail shiraz


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgonzola said:


> thin crust with fresh sliced tomatoes and basil, spinkle hot peppers and a glass of yellowtail shiraz



No gorgonzola on that pizza? :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 27, 2007)

nope, the 'zola's on the salad that goes with the pizza! That's actually the meal i was eating when i thought it would be a cool screen moniker...the italian blue cheese with the steeze!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 27, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Cheese pizza FTW!!!  Pepperoni is good too, but most places,when they cook it, it just makes so much grease.





riverc0il said:


> Word to that. I love Roni but greasy Roni just isn't where it is at.



Don't think of it as grease, think of it as gravy.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 27, 2007)

Traditional thin crust w/ fresh local sausage.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Don't think of it as grease, think of it as gravy.


You can think of it as what ever you want... want a pizza is floppy and dripping it is not appetizing.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 28, 2007)

Bacon and Pineapple


----------



## pepperdawg (Oct 29, 2007)

Hamburg and Onion

Onion and Green Pepper...


But not all 3....


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2007)

Mushrooms and garlic. When will the season start!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2007)

Smoked chicken and feta cheese


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Mushrooms and garlic. When will the season start!



I find this thread so much more interesting than the snow making pics...






























;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2007)

I typically make flat bread pizza at home.  I really enjoy just olive oil, garlic, baby spinach, cajun shrimp and fresh buffalo mozz.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I find this thread so much more interesting than the snow making pics...



:uzi:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2007)

i did one tonight.  used the oven tonight.  pesto, romano, mozz, and monterey jack cheese, and shredded rotisserie chicken.  quick, easy, and yummy.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife and I discovered a new pizza topping at our local place last night - buffalo chicken pizza - small chunks of fried chicken with buffalo sauce and blue cheese. Throw in a pitcher of ice cold shwag beer and holy moly was that good.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

Mexican Pizza - Chili, cheddar, mozzarella, cherry peppers, olives, sour cream  and i have them ADD chicken to it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

sausage, pepperoni and bacon..


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

Meat. I like meat on pizza.

Ham, sausage, pepperoni, chicken, hamburg, pork, bacon, steak. It's all good.

Except for "Buffalo" chicken. If they call it Buffalo style, it's automatically not any good.

Green peppers are ok if well chopped and still crisp. Same with onion. Ricotta cheese is tasty.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 23, 2009)

Spam, Spam, Spam!!

Ok, maybe not,....or maybe so??

I'll eat just about any type of pizza, though I like white pizza with garlic, olive oil and pesto, ect...


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

We discovered a new favorite last week: pizza made with barbecue sauce instead of tomato sauce and topped with chopped cherry tomatoes, garlic, bacon, and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

love BBQ pizza

really any pizza actually that differs from the standard tomato sauce.  


and this is a clear sign ski season is coming to a close.  the food threads start taking center stage with the mountain biking threads :smash:


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 23, 2009)

Buffalo Chicken
BBQ Chicken and Bacon
Greek Olive and Feta
Hamburger and Jalepenos

I like just about anything on pizza, except spinach or fresh tomato.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> My wife and I discovered a new pizza topping at our local place last night - buffalo chicken pizza - small chunks of fried chicken with buffalo sauce and blue cheese. Throw in a pitcher of ice cold shwag beer and holy moly was that good.


Been doing that one for years.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> My wife and I discovered a new pizza topping at our local place last night - buffalo chicken pizza - small chunks of fried chicken with buffalo sauce and blue cheese. Throw in a pitcher of ice cold shwag beer and holy moly was that good.



do you EVER eat in?

everytime i talk to you, you're either on your way to pick up dinner, in the process of paying for your takeout, or bring dinner home....:lol:

I ate the leftover chicken fingers and potato puffs from my kids meal last night.  I bet you had a filet mignon from Ruth Chris or something.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

I've also been into the BBQ chicken pizza lately!  And there's a relatively new pizza joint by my office that has been making a sicilian pizza where the bread is so out of this world good that I could careless what toppings are on it!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2009)

I think of myself as a pizza purist that considers exotic toppings to be blasphemy! Anything beyond sausage, pepperoni, onions, peppers, meatballs, mushrooms, anchovies or extra cheese as a topping moves it out of the pizza category, IMHO.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I think of myself as a pizza purist that considers exotic toppings to be blasphemy! Anything beyond sausage, pepperoni, onions, peppers, meatballs, mushrooms, anchovies or extra cheese as a topping moves it out of the pizza category, IMHO.


Getting a little fancy there with the anchovies, aren't you?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread made me order pizza tonight. Hawaiian, that way the kids get some fruit!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Getting a little fancy there with the anchovies, aren't you?



I'm not much of a fan of those little hairy fish on pizza, but it was a staple in the pizza places of my youth.


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2009)

Boring thread but here I am reading it.

Had a Thai pizza last week with sweet curry sauce, chicken, red onions, and cilantro!  Damn, I love cilantro!


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> This thread made me order pizza tonight. Hawaiian, that way the kids get some fruit!


Every food group, right? 

My daughter loves "rainbow pizza." Last time we made it, that consisted of red sauce, mozzarella, broccoli, tomatoes, and feta. I would have added more colorful stuff, but that was all I had on hand for veggies.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I like the crumbled-type sausage, not the sliced.
> And definitely thin, crispy crust.



I agree 100%  

My new favorite pizza place is Luna Pizza in Plainville, CT. Thin crispy crust, amazing sauce, fresh mozz and fresh crumbled local Italian sausage. Yum!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

Coincidence that this thread was bumped today as I had planned on making pizza tonight.

Picked up a dough ball from the local pizza shop. Fresh or frozen that I've tried from the grocery store sucks, which I confirmed tonight by buying some, trying to work with it and throwing it in the trash before heading downtown to get a fresh dough, I topped it with alfredo sauce, oregano, chicken, mushrooms, capicola, mozz and parm.


Call it whatever you want Dr.Skimeister, might not be a pizza-pie to you, but it was a delicious a pizza-pie to me!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> My new favorite pizza place is Luna Pizza in Plainville, CT. Thin crispy crust, amazing sauce, fresh mozz and fresh crumbled local Italian sausage. Yum!!


I've eaten there...pretty good.

My all time favorite is Harry's Famous Pizza on Farmingdale Ave in West Hartford, CT.

The crust there is soooooo thin


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm told New Haven CT might actually have the best pizza in the country, better than NYC.

Anyone been to a great pizza place in New Haven?  What do people think is the best in NY?  Regina Pizza seems to be the consensus best in Boston.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

*jello*


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Last week (or was it the week before?) I made another great pizza: Wildtree alfredo sauce, mozz, broccoli. Could have used some chicken but otherwise, it was yummy.  I may have thrown some garlic on that one, too.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've eaten there...pretty good.
> 
> My all time favorite is Harry's Famous Pizza on Farmington Ave in West Hartford, CT.
> 
> The crust there is soooooo thin



Fixed it for 'ya Root   My 1st 2 years of Dental School, I lived about 2 miles down the road from Harry's.  They make a PHENOMENAL thin crust pie   Might just need to take my students there this coming Monday night after they finish their final presentation as a "thank you" for a great year!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm told New Haven CT might actually have the best pizza in the country, better than NYC.
> 
> Anyone been to a great pizza place in New Haven?  What do people think is the best in NY?  Regina Pizza seems to be the consensus best in Boston.



Sally's or Pepe's are *THE* 2 places in New Haven.  I had the pleasure of eating @ Sally's last Thursday night and Pepe's on Friday night   GREAT pies at both places!  Kind of like comparing a GOLDEN apple to a GOLDEN apple!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sally's or Pepe's are *THE* 2 places in New Haven.  I had the pleasure of eating @ Sally's last Thursday night and Pepe's on Friday night   GREAT pies at both places!  Kind of like comparing a GOLDEN apple to a GOLDEN apple!



:lol:

but I thought we were talking about tomato's


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a New Bedford, Mass native.  Where I come from, the only possible pizza topping is linguica. (Portuguese pork sausage with paprika, garlic, and vinegar as the flavor hit.)  The variation from pizza joint to pizza joint is whether you want it sliced or ground.

If I'm making my own at home, I like making a sauce from sauteed red onions, wild mushrooms, and sauvignon blanc.  You put half of it in the food processor to make the sauce.  Hard cheese like parm regiano and assiago instead of mozzarella.  Toppings like artichoke hearts, marinated chopped chicken thighs, good olives, roasted red peppers...

Across the street where they have a wood-fired oven and thin crust, I like the BBQ sauce, cheese, chicken, and proscuitto topping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya Root   My 1st 2 years of Dental School, I lived about 2 miles down the road from Harry's.  They make a PHENOMENAL thin crust pie   Might just need to take my students there this coming Monday night after they finish their final presentation as a "thank you" for a great year!


Thanks for the correction.  It's been about 5 years since I've been there.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya Root   My 1st 2 years of Dental School, I lived about 2 miles down the road from Harry's.  They make a PHENOMENAL thin crust pie   Might just need to take my students there this coming Monday night after they finish their final presentation as a "thank you" for a great year!



I tried the place right next to Harry's, Pizza Luna, this past winter on my way from NJ to Brattleboro, VT. I had their clam pie that was so-so at best.


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 24, 2009)

Calypso - Chicken, bacon, candian bacon, pineapple, peppers, onion, garlic, jerk spice, cheddar, monterey, and mozzarrella.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Calypso - Chicken, bacon, candian bacon, pineapple, peppers, onion, garlic, jerk spice, cheddar, monterey, and mozzarrella.



that sounds like a great combination. where do you get that, any place famous?


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> that sounds like a great combination. where do you get that, any place famous?



Place down the street from me in Norton. It's phenomonal.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 24, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Place down the street from me in Norton. It's phenomonal.


Bump, but just so that frozencorn doesn't appear right uner Favorite Pizza Toppings on the forum index.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had duck on pizza and that's good..taco pizza is also the bomb deezy..lettuce tomato steeze, taco meat and maybe some seasoning,..Pesto pizza is also the ill shiz


----------

